# Sommer-Ostsee-Treffen



## MxkxFxsh (30. April 2003)

Hallo an alle Boardies.

Hab ma ne kleine Umfrage gestartet. Wer wann Zeit hat für ein sommerliches BB- Watfischer- Brandungsangler- Treffen.
Egal welche Angelart, es kann Jeder kommen und mitmachen!

Samstags ist Treffen und es soll über Nacht gefischt werden. Auch mit BB dicht unter Land !! (Gegenseitiges anleinen ??)

Wie immer muss Jeder für seine Verpflegung selbst sorgen aber mein Grill ist in Erwartungsvoller Haltung bei diesem Treffen.

Der legendäre ALU-Tisch, wäre auch toll wenn er dabei wäre aber diesmal bekommt er einen Kollegen dazu (hab jetzt auch einen ALU-Tisch) :q :q 

Also Freund der schuppigen Waid, lasst uns mal wieder gemütlich zusammen kommen !! :m #h 

(Hoffentlich hat Jörg nicht gerade wieder Bereitschaft ?)


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. April 2003)

Hallo Mike,

hab mal kurz mit "meiner Regierung" verhandelt und kann tatsächlich an beiden Terminen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2003)

Hallo Stephan ; ich (wir ?) sind dabei ; wenn der 2. Termin als Endergebnis fest stehen sollte.
Shit, ich wollte mir doch erst vom Weihnachtsgeld eine Rennbanane gönnen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2003)

Moin!
Ich kann leider gar nicht abstimmen weil ich nicht weis wie es im Sommer mit meiner Bereitschaft weiter geht. Und so weiter. Wenn es irgend wie geht kann ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden und erscheinen oder nicht.


----------



## JuergenS (30. April 2003)

Schade,wäre gern dabei gewesen. Aber da die Termine in meine "Grillsaison" fallen bin ich fast jedes WE unterwegs um hungrige Mäuler zu stopfen. Und meine Familie würde mir den Kopf abreißen wenn ich ein seltenes  freies WE  ohne sie verbringen würde.


----------



## MichaelB (30. April 2003)

Moin,

also ganz ganz vielleicht am ersten Termin - am zweiten fahre ich in den Urlaub :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. April 2003)

Ich kann hierzu noch nicht abstimmen. Muß erst nächste Woche die Termine abschecken. werde es dann hier posten!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. April 2003)

Klasse Idee Mike.....
Ich habe mal den ersten Termin gewählt, aber sicher geht es auch im Juli......
Kann ich schon anfangen mich zu freuen :q


----------



## marioschreiber (30. April 2003)

Ich werde leider mal wieder kurzfristig entscheiden müssen.
Da ich erfahrungsgemäß aber einer derjenigen bin die einen nicht so langen Anfahrtsweg haben werde ich wohl erscheinen (freu!).
Nur wenn ich am nächsten Morgen arbeiten muss, dann werde ich die Nacht nicht durchangeln.



> Und meine Familie würde mir den Kopf abreißen wenn ich ein seltenes freies WE ohne sie verbringen würde.


Dann bring sie doch mit !


----------



## angeltreff (1. Mai 2003)

Würde auch ganz gern mal vorbeisehen, bin aber genau zwischen beiden Terminen bei den holländischen Hechten. #h


----------



## Salmonelle (1. Mai 2003)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin für den "geht leider garnicht"-Termin (wann issn der?:q ).
Komme am 1. Termin grad aus Norge zurück und bin beim 2. auf ner Wochenendtour in Belgien unterwegs. Mist...
Dann wirds wohl kein Aluklapptischtreffen geben.
:c :c :c 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## grünfüssler (1. Mai 2003)

*au ja*

auch ich habe eben von meiner besseren hälfte das ok bekommen !!!!
wenn der 2 termin DAS ANGELWOCHENENDE wird ,dann werden wir mit von der partie sein.
nach dem supergenialen wochenende mit lengalenga in schöneberger strand
hatte wir sowieso vorgehabt dieses jahr nochmal ein wochenende den dorschen in der ostsee nachzustellen.wenn wir das mit euch in netter gesellschaft verbringen können um so besser.
wäre nur mal wichtig und interresant zu wissen WO das ganze stattfinden soll.
wenn ihr mir da mal irgendwie auf die sprünge helfen könntet wäre ich euch äusserst dankbar :q 
gruss...das ichfindedorschegeilfussel


----------



## wolle (1. Mai 2003)

der erste termin fällt mit dem Bayern Ab-Treffen zusammen,da bin ich also in bayern,der zweite termin würde mir zusagen,wenn
ich kann komme ich zur ostsee:m


----------



## bernie (1. Mai 2003)

hab mal den ersten Termin genommen, aber ich bin (da völlig ungebunden  ) flexibel was Termine angeht 

WO wär denn das Treffen MIke ???

&nbsp;


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,
so ich denke auch das es der 2. Termin wird (12/13.07.) :k 

Wie wäre es wenn man sich auf der Autobahnraststätte "Neustädter Bucht", Richtung Nord trifft ?
Sagen wir mal Mittags um 12:00
Denn wir wissen ja nicht wie das Wetter ist und wird und werden dann erst entscheiden wo wir uns für die Nacht niederlassen.
Es muss nicht die Insel sein, es kann auch das Festland sein, wie zB. Dazendorf oder Dahmeshöved oder was weiss ich?

So jetzt wird es natürlich wieder losgehen: "ich bin aber schon morgens ums 6:00 dort und will schon fischen" und all sowas! Bitte sehr.......ich nehme mein Handy mit und wer will bekommt vorher meine Handynummer. 

Hauptsache wir haben gutes Wetter und den richtigen Wind, dann werden wir bestimmt alle ne Menge Spass haben und vielleicht kommt der Eine oder Andere Fisch gleich auf den Grill ? :q :q #h


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Mai 2003)

Wie...Fisch...Grill...???
Wollen wir etwa auch angeln?


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Mai 2003)

Sommerliches BB-Treffen wird sicherlich ein schönes Ding.
Freu mich schon drauf:z :z :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Mai 2003)

@ Mario

Naja..... hast mich ertappt. Bischen Biertrinken ist auch dabei. :m 




@ Udo

Au fein, wäre schön wenn Du auch könntest.:z #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Mai 2003)

...klar....Udo wieder.... Alufolie, Grill, Bier,frischer Fisch.....da wird der Udo wieder hellhörig :q :q


----------



## grünfüssler (2. Mai 2003)

*also.......*

nachdem mir immer noch keiner sagen konnte WO (die frage hatten schon auch andere gestellt :q )
und nachdem es scheinbar vielen egal ist WO wir fischen mache ich als weitreisender einfach mal einen vorschlag zur güte......
wie wäre es wenn wir uns da treffen wo wir das minict mit lenga hatten ???
weiss nicht wie bekannt das bei euch ist,aber ich fand schönberger strand goil.
denkt mal drüber nach und äussert euch........
gruss...das vorschlagfussel


----------



## Micky Finn (2. Mai 2003)

*zweiter Termin paßt*

Um den zweiten Termin bin ich auch wieder im "Norden", teilweise auch wieder auf Fehmarn - da freu ich mich doch schon drauf mal ein paar Boardies in Natura zu sehen..... wenns denn klappt. 
In zwei Wochen bin ich für ne Woche in Katharinenhof......vielleicht dümpelt da ja auch schon jemand aufm Wasser und wir können schon "üben"....

Andreas

@ Fussel
Hi Fussel spätestens da sieht man sich ja dann..... ;-). Hab die Rollen immer noch nicht geputzt..... seufz


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Mai 2003)

@ Grünfüssler

die Platzwahl können wir erst an dem Tag treffen. Allein schon wegen Wind, Strömung und Wassertemperatur und Wetter. Das können wir dann vor Ort ausmachen. Ich würde ein Treffen um 14:00 vorschlagen. Ansonsten komme ich etwas später!


----------



## MFGI (2. Mai 2003)

Klasse Idee Mike!:m 
Endlich mal etwas anderes und nicht wie immer in der Neopren schwitzen.
Terminlich kann ich mich noch nicht festlegen, werde mich aber bemühen, dabei zu sein.
Bin zwar relativ nachblind, ist aber piepegal.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Mai 2003)

@ grünfüssler

Mach doch einen anderen Termin, wenn Dir das "WO" nicht passt.

Setzt doch einfach mal einen Termin an und Du wirst sehen das das "Dem" nicht passt und einem "Anderen" das wieder nicht passt.

Also.... das soll hier ein gaaaaanz lockerer Aufruf sein sich mal wieder an der Küste zutreffen, klar das nicht jeder kann und auch jeder Lust hat.
Das ist eben die Schwierigkeit, ne Menge Leute unter einen Hut zubekommen.

Aber es ist ja immer noch alles freiwillig und wer nicht kommt der braucht auch nicht gehen. :q :q #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (2. Mai 2003)

*ommer ostsee treff*

:s der zweite termin sieht sehr gut aus...will mal reinschnuppern bei euch fischern und allererste versuche wagen und hoffe auf ein wenig hilfe..#t micky finn ist grad mal wieder bei mir und wer weiss ob sein latein reicht....kicher#r


----------



## Himberle (4. Mai 2003)

:a 

Also da ich ja mit von der Partie Schönberger Strand war und mein erstes Brandungsangeln mit Lengalenga Fussel Leierfisch und Sword super war würde ich gerne mitkommen. Der Juli-Termin würde in meine Pläne passen-aber ich bitte noch um Aufklärung wo wie wann was etc.
Danke.

Petri Heil und viele dicke Fischle an den Strippen wünscht

s`Himberle

ausm wilden Süden
(ja Fussel und Himberle die Brandungsangler-Chaoten hihi)

:z :z :z


----------



## grünfüssler (4. Mai 2003)

*termin*

@ mike fish......
ich glaube das du mich vollkommen falsch verstanden hast :q 
erstens finde ich es supergeil das du sowas überhaupt anleierst.....
zweitens sind die termine super,ich könnte theoretisch an beiden terminen da sein.
drittens galt meine frage nur dem "wo treffen wir uns zum fischen".
nicht das wann sondern der ort war meine frage.ich müsste ja schon in etwa wissen wohin ich zum angeln fahren soll  
:q 
weil es würde sinn machen wenn wir uns alle in etwa an einem angelplatz einfinden würden.wenn nämlich ein paar boardies in kiel fischen und der rest in rostock isses relativ schwer zusammen zu grillen :q 
also...WO (in etwa)soll ich mein dreibein aufstellen ?????:q :q :q 
gruss...das orientierungslosefussel
p.s. WO=frage nach dem platz,ort
       WE=wochenende #r


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Mai 2003)

Leute, das WO kommt noch.
Ist doch alles Wetter und vorallem Wind abhängig !!:m #h

Ich könnte ja auch schonmal sagen das wir uns alle in Puttgarden treffen und wenn es dann der Wind nicht zulässt das wir dort Angel können, müssen wir also wieder runter von der Insel.

Also meine ich erstmal einen neutral Ort(Autobahnraststätte) als Treffpunkt wählen.
Wenn nun jemand von Hü oder Hott kommt.......na dafür kann ich nix. Sorry. :g


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Mai 2003)

ergo: Alles wie immer!

Treffen, beratschlagen, angeln.
Wer später kommt : Handy!


An der Küste ändert sich das Wetter so schnell, da kommen die Wettervorhersagen oft nichtmal mit! Erfahrungsgemäss können wir frühestens drei oder vier Tage vor dem Treffen etwas genauer planen, und selbst dann.......

Also behaltet alle diesen "Thread" im Auge.


----------



## Hamsterson (4. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Wieso nicht Mitte Mai oder Anfang Juni? Da könnten wir mit etwas Glück paar Floßenträger landen. Aber mitten im Hochsommer können wir locker Angelsachen zu Hause lassen und dafür ein paar Bierchen mehr mitnehmen. 
Oder so: Tagsüber saufen und plaudern, am Abend bissl ausschlafen und dann im Dunkeln anglen.
Klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend, besonders das mit Bierchen.:q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Mai 2003)

Genau Hamsterson......:m  Du bist ja nen gaaaanz Schlauer!
Also bring Bier mit oder ne Pulle Vodka. :k  #h


----------



## Maddin (4. Mai 2003)

@Hamsterson
Lebst ja noch 

@all
DABEI


----------



## Hamsterson (4. Mai 2003)

@Mike
Traust du dich mit mir Wodka zu trinken?  Dann bleibt dein Renn-BB lieber am Ufer. :q  

@Maddin
ja#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Mai 2003)

...oh oh.... da bringe ich wohl lieber ein Zelt o.ä. mit anstatt der Angeln :q


----------



## Deichkind (6. Mai 2003)

:z  würde mich ebenfalls gerne anschliessen damm sehe ich wenigstens mal welches gesicht zu welchen nickname gehört. werde auf jeden fall dabei sein. ausserdem wäre eine nächtliche bellytour für mich eine jungfernfahrt!

#h


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Mai 2003)

also ich habe eben für den ersten termin gestimmt da die chance für mich am grössten ist da evtl. meinen dienst zu tauschen.


----------



## Mefo (6. Mai 2003)

Moin Moin 
Bin am ersten Termin dabei, wollte wenn das Wetter mitspielt mit dem BB mal bis in die Nacht hinein draußen bleiben. Mit der Knicklichtpose und Wattwurm auf Dorsch ist bestimmt ne Spaßige Angelegenheit. Vorausgesetzt man macht es zu zweit der Sicherheit wegen!
:m :m :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Mai 2003)

....gute Idee Mefo....:m 
Ich bin dabei..... und wir können zur Not ja ein Seil am Ufer befestigen :q 
Hat jemand eine ca. 150 mtr. lange Wäscheleine parat :q 
...aber im Ernst.... ist sicher einen Versuch wert.... und wenn es noch ein paar mehr Leute werden, denke ich man kann das Risiko minimieren (Positionslichter nicht vergessen)..... ausserdem ist das Ufer bestimmt nicht zu verfehlen...entweder die Lämpchen der Brandungsangler ansteuern (hoffentlich trifft uns dann keiner mit dem Blei) oder dem leckeren Grillgeruch folgen...:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2003)

Hm, das höhrt sich ja alles sehr verlockend an aber ich kann erst kurzfristig sagen ob ich kommen kann. Eigentlich fast wie immer aber vieleicht klappt es ja mal wieder.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Mai 2003)

HA HA HA :q :q :q 

Gut so Leute !!
Ich sehe schon, das wird ein riesen Lampenfest am  Ostseestrand. :k 
Ich denke ich werde wohl mal "RTL" was flüstern, was so alles Nachts auf der Ostsee los ist.

Feine Sache......... ich freue mich auf das Treffen !! :m  #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (7. Mai 2003)

bin ja mal gespannt wie es wird...vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal eine einweisung in eure kunst geben..damit ich mich nicht ganz so blöde anstelle...aber bitte bitte ohne sich über mich lustig zu machen:e  ......liebe grüsse aus dem norden hamburgs


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Mai 2003)

@ kl. Nordlicht

Da wird sich bestimmt keiner lustig machen, denn wir haben alle mal "klein" + "unerfahren" angefangen.
Im Gegenteil, lieber einem Neuling was zeigen als das er sich unbewusst in Gefahr begibt !! :m  #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (7. Mai 2003)

*anfänger*

@mike fish
na ich weiss nicht grins...spätestens wenn ich werfen üben soll...dann werdet ihr alle lachen weil ich mit vorliebe auf bellyboatfahrer zielen werde.... #h @micky finn...aber ganz lieb von euch daß ihr mir einiges beibringen wollt


----------



## Ace (11. Mai 2003)

ich wäre an dem ersten Termin in jedem Fall dabei...beim 2.bin ich leider auf´m Weg nach Bayern.
Family Urlaub ohne Angeln(oder sollte ich doch vielleicht so ne 5ér Fliegenrute :q)
schaun wir mal auf jeden Fall ne coole Idee Mike#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2003)

:q ...Du ohne Fischen :q 
kann Dir gerne meine leichte Rute (incl. Rolle) zur Verfügung stellen.....


----------



## Ace (11. Mai 2003)

Wär Cool ich komm auf dich zurück:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2003)

... kriegen wir doch wohl hin.....
bis demnächst....:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Mai 2003)

Nur mal eben in Erinnerung gerufen :m 


Grüße Stephan :q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (23. Mai 2003)

*frage*

;+ ;+ ja wo genau soll das treffen denn nun eigentlich stattfinden????!!!!! die oschtsee(sagt micky finn immer) ist ja gross.....helft mir mal


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2003)

@ kl. Nordlicht

...mal "alle" Antworten durchlesen ! :q :q :m #h


----------



## AndreasG (16. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe wollt ihr abends/nachts fischen ! Sowas hat mir in Neustadt schon Ärger mit den Wasserschupos eingebracht, die kamen in der Dämmerung an und fragten nach der Beleuchtung da ich ja rechtlich ein Wasserfahrzeug führe. Kopfleuchte und zus. Taschenlampe reichten ihnen nicht aus, somit wurde ich höflichst an Land gebeten.
Wie ist das mit den Brandungsanglern ?
So´n Blei macht mächtig aua !!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Juni 2003)

@ AndreasG

Nun ich denke das wir vielleicht dort fischen wo wir die Brandungsstipper nicht stören und wir nichts zu befürchten haben.:g 

Nachts ne Kopflampe ist OK, alleine schon für einen selbst, um was zu sehen an den Fingern. Ansonsten darf und kann mir die Wasserschutz nichts, da ich mit einer "Schwimmhilfe" auf dem Wasser bin (rechtlich gesehen!)
Das Thema hatten wir hier schon erläutert, siehe selbst nach.
Nur weil ein "Belly Boat" Boot heisst, muss es nicht ein Boot sein.
:m #h


----------



## Mefo (16. Juni 2003)

@MikeFish   Ganz genau :g


----------



## Ace (16. Juni 2003)

steht denn jetzt schon ein Termin fest????


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Juni 2003)

@ Ace
Jau, am 12/13.07. !!:m 

Wann, wie und vorallem wo, gibt es wie immer erst ein paar Tage vorher. Ist ja logisch, wegen dem Wind und der Wetterlage!

Also ich bin schon tierisch heiß drauf mal so richtig "Nacht-BB-Fischen". :k  :q  #h


----------



## Deichkind (17. Juni 2003)

bin auf jeden fall auch am 12/13 dabei. vielleicht kann man mir ja noch nen tipp geben, was ich ausser bier sonst noch so mitbringen könnte bzw. was benötigt wird! #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Juni 2003)

@ Deichkind

Für Essen und Trinken muss/sollte jeder selbst sorgen.
Ein Grill ist vorhanden, worauf mal gerne sein Fleisch oder Bratwürstchen grillen kann. :q 
Ein Alutisch, Pappteller und ne Runde Senf steht auch noch zur Verfügung! Also....auf geht´s! :m  #h


----------



## Ace (17. Juni 2003)

an dem WE kommen wir gerade aus Bayern zurück...das krieg ich dann leider nicht hin:c 
Bin dann aber ab Montag den 14.07. für ne knappe Woche auf Fehmarn.
Havkats Beitrag "Nachtjäger" im AB-Magazin ist drann Schuld


----------



## Deichkind (17. Juni 2003)

naja, da ich aber den grossteil der fische fangen werde, muss die wütende meute ja anschliessend ruhig gestellt werden und dafür muss also futter her. werde mir also was für die allgemeinheit überlegen, sodass für speis und trank ausreichend gesorgt ist! #h


----------



## Maddin (17. Juni 2003)

@Deichkind
Ggf. Autan


----------



## Reppi (17. Juni 2003)

Habe mir gerade einen genialen Tisch gekauft; sieht aus wie ein "Aktenkoffer" und einmal aufgeklappt,hat man 4 Sitzplätze mit aufgeklappt !! Werde in dann mal einweihen!
Hoffentlich ist mein BB aus Amiland dann schon da..........


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Reppi!
So eienen Tisch hatte ich auch schon mal. Nach der ersten Benutzung von vier Erwachsenen auf unebenen Untergrund konnte ich den zurück bringen. Alles verbogen. Aber mal sehen vieleicht ist deiner besser.


----------



## Reppi (17. Juni 2003)

@MS
Hallo Jörg ; Du machst mir Mut......
Aber für den Preis war mir der Spass wert; wir benutzen das gleiche Model seit Wochen beim/nach dem Brassenjagen. Bis jetzt toi,toi....


----------



## Micky Finn (18. Juni 2003)

Hi MikeFish und alle anderen,

kleines Nordlicht und ich sind vom 5. bis 12.7 auf der Insel. Was liegt da näher als den Kurzurlaub mit dem Treffen in Meschendorf (4-6.7) beginnen zu lassen und als Ausklang an eurem Treffen 12/13. teilzunehmen.

Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Da wir in der Woche jedoch keinen Internetzugang haben brauchen wir noch ne Möglichkeit mitzubekommen wann und wo das ganze steigt. Vielleicht per SMS oder Handy.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon drauf.

Bis dann

Andreas


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juni 2003)

@ maddin
welche geschmacksrichtung soll es denn sein? grins! 

naja, wird aber bestimmt lustig. wäre auch meine erste bb-tour by night. bin ja mal gespannt!#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juni 2003)

...das liest sich ja richtig gut hier.....:m 
@Ace.....


> Havkats Beitrag "Nachtjäger" im AB-Magazin ist drann Schuld


 ... soso ;+ 
da solltest Du aber möglichst alle Fliegenmuster und Blinker parat haben ... die "Biester" fressen im Moment sehr selektiv  .....
@All
es kann nur ein guter Abend werden.....weil.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <P>
...er ist dabei.....:g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Juni 2003)

Jawohl !!
I am in the Action !! :k :m 

Bis jetzt gabs immer heiße Bratwürstchen und Fleisch, egal was für ein Wetter war.
Schön solche Erinnerungsfotos, da zehrt man noch lange von.
Danke. :m  #h


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2003)

@ Micky Finn
einen guten termin habt ihr gewählt, denn am 4/5/6/07 ist hafenfest in burgstaaken #g das ist das einzige fest wo ich regelmäßig alle zwei jahre versacke  :q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (19. Juni 2003)

*burgstaaken*

Das ist ja alles gut getimt mit uns auf Fehmarn...allerdings kommen wir erst am samstag abend an...hoffen dann noch etwas von dem Feste in burgstaaken mitzubekommen und nicht nur versackten Fischern zu begegnen... @Nordlicht

gruss Mareen


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2003)

@Vossi
Naaaaguuuut ich kenn da noch son ganz verrückten der im letzten Sommer Z U F Ä L L I G !!! ne seeeeeehhhr große silberne gefangen hat...das war aber pures Glück:q  :q 

und 

hier ham we ihn nochmal...schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Juni 2003)

Tja Mathias, nicht das Du mir vom Fleisch fällst, wenn Du diesesmal passen musst !! :m :q :q :q 
Aber wir werden das mit Sicherheit nachholen und dann wieder schöne Stunden am Wasser mit Freunden erleben !!

Danke Dir. :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juni 2003)

..tja Ace....





> ich kenn da noch son ganz verrückten


 ....andere Leute pennen tagsüber in der Sonne am Strand und gehen nachts auf die Piste :q ....ich penn da lieber tagsüber in meinem Bett und geh nachts anne Küste :q :q 



> war aber pures Glück


 das Glück kann man aber zu seinen Gunsten ein klein wenig beeinflussen :q  Richtiger Zeitpunkt, richtige Stelle....:m 
aber lass ma....prozentual gesehen ist es immer noch ein verschwindend geringer Anteil (zwischen ich war soundsooft an der Küste und den gefangenen Fischen)...aber ist das wirklich wichtig ;+



> und dann wieder schöne Stunden am Wasser mit Freunden erleben


 ....genau Mike !!!!!


----------



## Blinkermaxe (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Tut mir leid aber ich kann an diesen Tag nicht . Habe da Notdienst.
Es sei denn ich kann tauschen mit einen von meinen Kollegen. mal sehen.So ein bisschen Grillen und Bacardi Cola oder so trinken und vielleicht nochmal angeln wäre nicht schlecht. Bin ich immer für zu haben.Der 28.- 29. hätte besser gepasst.


Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## Reppi (25. Juni 2003)

Habe gerade ne Nachricht erhalten ,dass mein neues BB den Status "Shipping" hat....
Ich hoffe ja das bis zum 12.07 ich dann den Status "Shipping los !" habe.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2003)

@ All
ich werde dann mal am WE so eine Art "kleine Generalprobe" starten..... vielleicht dann auch nochmal in meiner ersten Urlaubswoche..... Kann man Meerforellen eigentlich anfüttern ;+ :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo @ all:

Wann und wo am 12. ?

Kanns kaum noch abwarten mal wieder in  "gepflegter Runde" die Rute zu schwingen, den Master of Grillwurst bei der Arbeit zu beobachten und mit euch Anglerlatein zu spinnen.

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Juli 2003)

Achso, und wer ist denn nun 100 % ig dabei ?


----------



## fly-martin (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo 

Leider kann ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei sein - sehr schade!

Hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten Mal


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Juli 2003)

@ Stephan

lass uns mal abwarten bis Donnerstagabend, dann sieht man doch schon mal mehr wie es mit dem Wetter und vorallem Wind wird. :m  #h 
Wer alles kommt ?    ........na ich sowieso !!!!!! :q :q :q 



@ Martin

Schade, sehr schade!
Trotzdem gute Besserung und alles Gute!! :m  #h


----------



## Reppi (7. Juli 2003)

Also ich werde mich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden,da ich morgens um 05.00 schon nach Nordfriesland soll; Stippen bis der Arm abfällt.........
Obwohl ich auch voll wild darauf bin,die Renn-Banane zu testen und ein wenig Anglerlatein zu klönen.....
Mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2003)

> den Master of Grillwurst bei der Arbeit zu beobachten


 .... was Stephan...;+  nur beobachten ;+ ...bist Du jetzt etwa unter die Vegetarier gegangen.... <p>Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei....muss unbedingt die hier testen  <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :q


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2003)

100%


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2003)

:q ... ich habe gerade mal in älteren threads gestöbert... ich hoffe, dass bellyman erscheint, denn der hat vom Januar her noch ein bierchen gut :q ...und dann hoffe ich, dass bellyboatangler auch vor Ort ist, denn der hat Maddin , Ace Mario und mir Freibier versprochen :q :q :q 
@ Mario...danke...waren meine ersten Versuche ...wenigstens hast Du sie erkannt :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Juli 2003)

Ich werde auch dabei sein. komme allerding bißchen  später. Strand sollte aber schon am Freitag feststehen! Ich muß Samstag noch arbeiten und kann frühestens gegen 16:00 an der Küste sein! Wäre schön, wenn dann der Strand schon feststünde!

Meine Winter- Helden bekommen selbstverständlich noch ihr Bierchen. Warsteiner ist doch angenehm. Und DD wird auch sein Bierchen bekommen, dann kann er zumindestens in der Zeit nicht stinkern!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2003)

:q ...falls Dir mein Deo missfällt Christian, dann stinker ich ein klein wenig :q  Ansonsten ist Warsteiner doch echt in Ordnung... Freu mich auf jeden Fall.... und früher als 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr werde ich auch nicht antanzen ..... reicht doch auch .....
Bis Samstag...


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2003)

Ich werde wohl auch nicht früher ko....erscheinen!
Warsteiner ist o.k., JEVER wäre besser !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2003)

nu ma keine Ansprüche stellen Mario.... geschenkt ist geschenkt...Hauptsache die Fliegenrute zittert hinterher nicht :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Juli 2003)

Habe auch mal ne zeitlang Jever getrunken. Warsteiner bekommt mir aber besser. Und DD, Du nimmst Deo zum Angeln. Dann haben wir ja keine Chance gegen Dich. Mit Lockstoff angeln wir noch nicht auf Dorsch!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2003)

#6 .. stimmt.... das Deo hält bloss nicht auf den Blinkern...Leider.... Dafür ist es an der Fliege unschlagber :q ...
Also......bis Samstag dann..... Vielleicht klappt es ja auch mit etwas Silber #h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (8. Juli 2003)

@ MikeFish
Habe mit einem Kumpel gesprochen, würden uns gerne am 12/13.07. mit anhängen. Können aber erst gegen Abend auftauchen und brauchen daher eine Handynummer, damit wir euch auch finden.
Gruß Kay


----------



## Mefo (8. Juli 2003)

Bin dabei wenn der Wind mitspielt.


----------



## Deichkind (8. Juli 2003)

jever? warsteiner? wat denn nun? da ich ja bei diesem treffen endlich meinen "AB-board-live-Einstand" feier, könnt ihr euch die biersorte aussuchen! muss doch wohl nicht erst ne offizielle umfrage starten, oder?#h


----------



## Maddin (8. Juli 2003)

@all
Ich werde wohl nicht dabei sein, sorry.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Juli 2003)

@ Maddin

*SCHADE !!!* 



@ Deichkind

Bring mit den Stoff, egal watt, hauptsache es macht lull und lall im Kopp !! :q  :q  :m  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2003)

> Bring mit den Stoff, egal watt, hauptsache es macht lull und lall im Kopp !!



Also Mike, so kenn ich dich ja gar nicht. #d


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juli 2003)

Mike vorher : #h 
Mike mitendrin : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mike zum Ende : :v 


:q :q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Juli 2003)

@ M-S

kannste nicht diese Zeichen :q  :q  :q  deuten ??
:q  :q  #g


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2003)

Leeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute.. Denkt doch mal an den REEEEEEEEEEGENWALD! :q:q

Hauptsache, ihr leistet Jugendarbeit! :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Juli 2003)

@ Deichkind

Bring Warsteiner mit, dann hast Du mehr Freunde! Mit Jever schafft man sich keine Freunde!


So das Wetter aussehen.

Ostküste Fehmarns ist da wohl angesagt! Schauen wir mal!


----------



## digerko (9. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Bin krampfhaft dabei mein Bereitschaftsdienst loszuwerden. Wenn's klappt werde ich dazustoßen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## gummiente (9. Juli 2003)

Da wir ja sowieso vor Ort sind und ich pers. auch noch keine anderen Member kenne, gucken wir wohl auch mal vorbei.

Ich denke mal der Strand wird im Board wohl noch bekannt gegeben.

Bis dann

Gummiente


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Juli 2003)

@ All

so ich denke wir brauchen uns nicht noch "extra" auf der Raststätte treffen.
Ich denke, so wie es mit den Winden wird, ist wohl *Staberhuk* am besten !! :k Es sollen leichte Winde aus W-WNW zwischen 3-4 wehen
Dort können auch die Watangler prima zu den Riff´s ausweichen, während die BB-Fraktion die Bucht unsicher machen kann.
Beleuchtung hätten wir dann auch und das wiedermal kostenlos.
Ich hoffe nur das nicht die Bucht oder überhaupt die ganze Seite der Insel verkrautet ist !! Es wurde hier ja schon von solchen Vorkommnissen berichtet. Das wäre natürlich ein Mist.

Also bis Samstag (werde am Nachmittag eintreffen), freue mich auf ein prima gemütliches Treffen ! :m  #h


----------



## Broesel (10. Juli 2003)

Moinsens,

also ich denke, dass ich auch noch dort aufschlagen werde. Es ist doch immer schön alte und neue Gesichter wieder zu sehen...besonders unseren "Master of the Grill"  :q :z 

@bellyboatangler


> Bring Warsteiner mit, dann hast Du mehr Freunde! Mit Jever schafft man sich keine Freunde!



Boah...Warsteiner..das ist doch dieses ekelhaft süße Zeugs, was immer soviel Bums im Kopf macht. Ich denke Jever ist doch die bessere Alternative...

Obwohl das eigentlich ja auch nebensächlich ist, denn wir wollen ja klönen und angeln und nicht saufen...  :m


----------



## Reppi (10. Juli 2003)

Bevor ich wie ein Dussel mit Säge am Strand stehe................WIE GEHÖREN DIESE BLÖ...SCHAUMSTOFFTEILE DA REIN ????? Längs oder quer...oder muß ich die Dinger echt zurecht schneiden ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2003)

Also ich bin zu 100% dabei!

@ Reppi: kann ich dir leider nicht helfen


----------



## Reppi (10. Juli 2003)

Ich setzte meine ganze Hoffnung auf MikeF und den Rest der Fraktion .....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Juli 2003)

Lass die Dinger bloß heile !!!!!!!!
Es gibt 2 verschiedene Methoden die Teile da reinzubekommen.
Schau es Dir live an. :k  :q   #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juli 2003)

Moin Kinners!
Ich komm auch!!!










Muß nur genau wissen wann und wo wir uns treffen. Ich war noch nicht in Staberhuk!:z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Juli 2003)

Na das ist doch *Super !!* :z 
Da freu ich mich besonders drauf, das wir uns mal wiedersehen :m 

Lass Dir mal die Anfahrt auf Fehmarn zu Staberhuk von den "Einheimischen"(Mario, Stephan oder Joerch) erklären.
Ist recht esay dorthin.
Ciao :m  #h

ach ja wann..... ab frühen Nachmittag (:00)


----------



## DerDuke (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo MikeFish,

ich würde auch gerne mal wieder teilnehmen.
Aber nach 2 Wochen Italienurlaub und einer Woche beruflich in der Tch. Republik, muss ich erst mal zuhause was tun.

#d #d #d

Viel Spaß!!!

Ich hoffe ich kann im Herbst mal wieder teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße aus der Rhön


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juli 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
hab bis zuletzt versucht meinen Kegelbrüdern ein Ziel an der Ostseeküste für unsere jährliche Tour schmackhaft zu machen. Sie waren leider nicht zu überzeugen.
Na ja, ich habs euch ja schon wissen lassen, daß ich nicht dabei bin und fange langsam an euch ein klein wenig zu beneiden.
Egal, mein Wochenende wird bestimmt auch ganz luschtich und ich will ma gucken wie datt da so in den belgischen Ardennen aussieht und die örtliche Trinkkultur ausgiebig testen.

Viel Spass EUCH ALLEN, Petri Heil und immer ein funktionierendes Toplicht beim nächtlichen BB-Fischen

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Juli 2003)

Moin Leute!
Ich kann leider auch nicht mit. Wurde zu einer Hochzeit eingeladen und kann nicht absagen. Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter und schwere Fische!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juli 2003)

@ All die nicht wissen wie man nach Staberhuk kommt.

Bin ca. um 17.00 beim Schotten (MC.Donalds) in Burg auf Fehmarn und sammel dann bis ca.18.00h alle "Unwissenden" ein.

Ich werde der Einfachheithalber das AB - Shirt tragen, bin Blond (gefärbt)
wiege ca. 100 kg.und höre auf den Namen : "Stephan".

Bis Samstag und Grüße

Stephan

An alle Veteranen die nicht dabei sein werden : Schade !!! bis aber spätestens zum ABBB - Cup 2004


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juli 2003)

Na Klasse ich denke das kann ich schaffen. Spätestens, aber was ist wenn ich früher auf der Insel bin? Wollt ja nicht den Nachmittag bei MD verbringen. Na mal sehen ich denke ich werde den Strand schon finden sooooo groß ist die Insel ja nu auch wieder nicht. Man sieht sich bis dann.
Morgen fahre ich erst mal nach Meschendorf.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juli 2003)

> um 17.00 beim Schotten bis ca.18.00h


 ....Nana Stephan...eine ganze Stunde.....;+ 





> wiege ca. 100 kg


 ...danach dann wohl eher mehr :q :q <P>
Freue mich aber auch schon auf das Treffen.....und schliesse mich Mikes Hoffnung nach wenig Algen an :q .... auf jeden Fall an den Riffen wird der Duft nicht gerade betörend sein, aber in der Bucht ging es eigentlich....hoffe mal, dass sich das nicht in der letzen Woche geändert hat :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2003)

O.k. Bringe jetzt Warsteiner und paar Würstchen mit.  Werde dann direkt nach Staberhuk fahren, es sei denn ich komme erst zwischen 17-18.00 Uhr, dann schau ich mir den Einweiser "Stephan" in seinem AB Shirt mal an! 

Angelt einer von euch eigenlich mit Naturködern vom BB am Samstag? Wollte paar Wattis und Seeringel mal baden und evtl. den Kampf mit einem schönen Ostseeaal aufnehmen!:q 

Für Grill und Grillkohle ist gesorgt?


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2003)

Vom Schotten nach Staberhuk :


----------



## havkat (11. Juli 2003)

Moin Männers!

Na denn man tau!

Bin im Geiste bei euch, starte aber trotzdem in den frühen Morgenstunden des 12. in den Urlaub nach DK.

Habe dort sowohl ein "Klint", als auch ein "Hoved" mit tiefem Wasser in Reichweite. 

By the way:

Würde euch eher zur nördl. Makelsdorf-Ecke raten.
Is´n FKK Strand............ falls nix beißt.......... mein ja nur. 

Viel Spassssss u. TL!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2003)

....also was das 





> FKK


 ...ist, weiss ich ja.....aber nach dem Text vermutet jeder DK-Unkundige bei diesem 





> ein "Klint" ,ein "Hoved"


 ....doch etwas ganz Anderes....


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (11. Juli 2003)

Also Staberhuk, naja...hofffentlich sind die Algenberge (am Riff) weg. Habe gehört das dort heftige Berge im Wasser liegen (Meldung ca. 3 Tage alt).  Mußte beim letzten Angeln (allerdings bisschen länger her) über eine 10m breite Algenwand (mega stinkend) waten um im freien Wasser zu stehen.
Und mein Beifänger war ein reiner Müllsammler!
Lediglich zwischen Parkplatz und Riff - also auf halber Höhe - war ein "sauberer" Gang ins Wasser möglich. BB-Angler sind hier natürlich von unbetroffen. Wohnt nicht jemand dort auf der Ecke um zu spionieren?

Alternativ evtl. Dahmeshöved?

Werde mit einem Kumpel gegen 20 Uhr in Staberhuk auftauchen! Und als Sicherheit habe ich ja auch noch die HD-Nr. von MikeFish, falls ihr doch umgezogen seit! Oder melde mich kurz vor der Sundbrücke per Handy an)

Gruß Kay


----------



## MFGI (11. Juli 2003)

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, da der 12./13. schon mittelfristig mit unserem traditionellen Spanferkelessen belegt war.
Werde beim Frischgezapften an Euch denken #g  und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2003)

Habe mal eine interessante Karte gefunden über Staberhuk!


----------



## Deichkind (11. Juli 2003)

@ Meeresangler_Schwerin

werde auf jeden fall auch eher da sein (hoffe, das wetter spielt mit). möchte gern noch nen tauchgang in katharinenhof machen. also, bei bedarf kannst du mir gerne ne mail schicken und dann bekommst du meine handynummer und ich pick dich auf und biete geleitschutz nach staberhuk und dann gehts den getigerten an die schuppen!#h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (11. Juli 2003)

@ Bellyboatangler

Diese Karte finde ich ja echt klasse, aber kannst du mir   (Dussel) auch sagen wie weit vom Ufer die Tiefen denn nun sind?
Ich verstehe es irgendwie nicht #c 
Gruß Kay


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2003)

...die Karte ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber ich muss Anglerfangbuch recht geben...





> wie weit vom Ufer die Tiefen denn nun sind?


 ....leider fehlt der Maßstab um die Entfernungen zu ermitteln.....trotzdem nicht verkehrt....<p>
@ Deichkind       





> noch nen tauchgang in katharinenhof machen


 ...hoffentlich mit entsprechenden Photos der Unterwasserwelt :q .... und vor Allem Fischsichtungen....


----------



## JonasH (11. Juli 2003)

Viel spaß euich allen!!!
Werde so in 6 -7 JAhren auch mal versuchen sowas mitzumachen...
Ist bestimmt super mit euch Boardies!!!(Hab ja schonmal EINEN getroffen und das war schon genial!)
Also Viel spaß, Petri heil und TL!


----------



## havkat (11. Juli 2003)

@Anglerfangbuch

Das Untiefenangabe 1/2 vor dem Riff (Spitze) bezeichnet die "Zwillinge".
Zwei Findlinge, die bei mittlerem u. flachem Wasserstand zu sehen sind. (6,8kg/1991 )
Bei sehr flachem Wasser kann man sie erreichen. Perspektive der Karte stimmt nich so ganz. Aber nich schlecht.

Aber besonders interessant finde ich die Makrelen in Ufernähe an der Nordseite des Riffs.
Ist mir in 23 Jahren Waterei vor Staberhuk nicht gelungen eine zu fangen.  Aber wer weiß........


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Juli 2003)

ich werde wohl am sonntag so gegen 7.00uhr mit dem boot in richtung staberhuk fahren und mich dort im flachem postieren. bei meinem letztem ausflug hatte ich dort ca. 600 meter vom land entfernt eine tiefe von 6 metern und in kürzester zeit 22 dorsche auf wattis. kraut gab es keins nur quallen.
ich werde morgen früh mal zum strand gehen und nach kraut aussschauhalten, wenn es zu dolle ist werde ich maik mal antickern und ihn vorwarnen.
evtl. sehe ich ja noch einige von euch am sonntag.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2003)

Naja der Maßstab stimmt nicht und Makrelen habe ich dort auch noch nie gefangen!!! In Wurfweite erreicht man höchstens Wassertiefen bis 5m . Da wo Staberhuk (kleingeschrieben) etwa steht ist eine Boje im Wasser. Dort ist es etwa 13m tief und die Boje befindet sich etwa gut 1 km vom Land entfernt. Die Tiefenlinie von 10-13 m ist vom BB gut 500-1000m entfernt. Die 5m Linie etwa 250m, an ganz wenigen Stellen erreicht man sie auch schon ab 120m . So ist ungefir der Maßstab! Die 20m Linie ist mit dem BB nicht zu erreichen. Ist etwa 2,5km vom Strand entfernt! Ansonsten hat man im Schnitt Wassertiefen in Wurfweite von 3-4m.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Juli 2003)

Tach zusammen,

hab mir ein eitrige Entzündung eines Fingers meiner Wurfhand eingefangen. Hab ich schon ein paar Tage ist aber über Nacht schlimmer geworden und mein Erscheinen daher fraglich.

Da Mario aber wieder einmal mit einer Superkarte aufwarten konnte und alle den Weg nach Staberhuk finden sollten werde ich mich nicht  beim Schotten einfinden.(ist auch der Figur nicht so zuträglich)

Ich werde mal am morgigen Tag die Entwicklung der Geschichte abwarten und dann ganz kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Sollte ich nicht dabei sein können wünsche ich euch viel Spass.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Mefo (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo ich muß mich leider sehr kurzfristig aus dem erlauchten Kreis abmelden.Habe heute ein kleinen Sportunfall gehabt wobei ich mir die Bänder im Sprunggelenk gedehnt habe.  :r 
Mit so einem Gelenk wird das BB die nächsten 3-4 Wochen  im Trockendog verbleiben müssen. Kann es aber kaum erwarten die Berichte und Bilder zu lesen .

Ich Wünsche euch Perti Heil und gutes Wetter .


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2003)

Schade Jungs, dann muss ich wohl unsere Fahne hochhalten!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2003)

Ach ja : GUTE BESSERUNG euch beiden!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Juli 2003)

Schade eigentlich. :g 

Gib´s halt ein paar Bierchen und Bratwürstchen mehr !!:m #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Juli 2003)

...schade Ihr Beiden....Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung...und Stephan....ich weiss doch, dass Du Dir gar nicht soviel aus Hamburgern machst :q


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (12. Juli 2003)

Sollte es einer noch erfahren ob dort mega Dreck im Wasser rum schwimmt, dann gebt doch noch eine Info ins Board. Werde später einen Blick reinwerfen. Habe gestern wieder gehört das bei NW Winden (weil die Strömung nun auch ungünstig um Fehmarn herum wirbelt), viel Dreck in Staberhuk sein soll. Daher bin ich auch schon auf die Meldung von Nordlicht gespannt. Ansonsten gibt es ja auch viele Absagen, wieviel erscheinen denn noch überhaupt?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Juli 2003)

Klar wenn vor Ort Mist und große Algenteppiche sind, werden wir wohl umziehen.

Wieviele kommen ??? Mindestens soviele wie schonwiedermal abgesagt haben. :q 
Und wenn nur 2 Mann kommen, dann haben die 2 Mann bestimmt Spass am Wasser beim Fischen und grillen. Oder wieviel sollten denn dort sein damit es auch Spass macht ?? :m  #h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (12. Juli 2003)

@ MikeFish
Es geht doch nicht darum wieviel erscheinen, sondern ob ausser dir überhaupt noch jemand dort auftaucht. 
Werde dich gegen nachmittag anrufen und mich erkunden wo ihr euer Lager aufgeschlagen habt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Bin grade aus Meschendorf zurück. Bei uns stehen die Dorsche bei 17-20 Meter. Im Flachen iwar gar nix. Ich hab mit meinem Daddy zusammen 16 schöne dicke Dinger gefangen. Hat spaß gemacht. Mal sehen wie es heute wird ich werde so ca 15-16 Uhr oben sein und fahre dann gleich nach Staberhuk durch.
Bis denn!
Ps: gute Besserung den Kranken.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Juli 2003)

...klasse Joerg...wie sah es denn Windmässig bei Euch aus ? Ordentliche Welle bestimmt ?? Ich mache mich auch so gegen 16:00 Uhr auf den Weg...wolln ma schauen, wer noch Alles da ist...bis nachher dann #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juli 2003)

Ne Vossi, das war ja da komische. Nix Wind und Ostsee platt wie Tisch. 
Konnte ich áuch nicht verstehen bei dem Wetterbericht. Erst Abends kam Wind und Regen mit heftigen Böen. Aber da waren wir schon wieder an Land. Hui war auch beser so.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Juli 2003)

So werde jetzt noch paar Kleinigkeiten einkaufen und werde dann gegen 16:00 auch in Staberhuk auftauchen. Windig scheint es ja zu sein!?


Der Kran´kenflotte schon mla gute Besserung. Muß wohl ein Virus sein.

@ Stephan

Mit kaputter Flosse kannst aber noch hervorragend Würstchen umdrehen. Fische können wir ja für Dich fangen!


----------



## Broesel (12. Juli 2003)

@Richard und Stephan,

Jungs, dann mal gute Besserung...warum macht ihr denn sowas?


----------



## Reppi (12. Juli 2003)

Auch von mir ; viele Dorsche und ne dicke Silberne !
Bin erst um 15:30 vom Stippen losgekommen (oF.);habe mir bei dem schei.... Wind auch noch nen Wirbel blockiert und laufe rum wie Quasi............nicht mein weekend !
Werde in "Gedenken" an Euch heute abend 2-3 Blockadelöser trinken!!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (12. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich kann ja leider auch nicht (musste arbeiten  ) aber bin gespannt auch den Bericht!!

@Reppi: lala! Du hast meinen ersten Zander "verpasst"  
Weisst  Du schon was wg. Hamburg-Aalangeln? Ich werde wohl nur zu "Besuch" kommen können wg. Proben...


PETRI HEIL,
theactor #h


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2003)

Zurück (Erster!)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2003)

...war klar Mario..... wer soooo dicht dran wohnt :q ....ich gehe jetzt meine Matratze abhorchen....und dann mal schauen, was heute nachmittag vielleicht noch geht ... bis Dienstag oder so...#u #u #u


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (13. Juli 2003)

ich kann leider an keinen der termine


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2003)

Das erste Bild!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Bin auch wieder da. War ein super Treffen und ein schöner gemütlicher Abend. Hat Spaß gemacht. Nach her werde ich mich dann auch mal über die Bilder her machen. Mal sehen was da so dabei ist.


----------



## Ace (13. Juli 2003)

was ist denn mit Fisch???


----------



## gummiente (13. Juli 2003)

Moin, 

na die ersten sind auch schon wieder da.
Werde erstmal Frühstücken und dann mal die Beweise sichten.
War echt ein lustiger Abend. (Wie man auch an dem Boing einweisenden Mike schon sieht).


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Juli 2003)

Mit Fisch war leider nix. Selbst als ich mich nachts von 0:30-2:00 nochmal auf dem Weg machte und draußen mit dem BB in etwa 8-10m Wassertiefe mein Glück versuchte. Hatte wie die anderen noch nicht einmal einen Biß , weder auf Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm noch auf Blinker/Wobbler. Wir hatten nur reichlich braune Algen und Pflanzenreste am Haken und davon wirklich nicht wenig!

Wasser ist einfach zu warm. Wellen waren ca 1-2 m hoch draußen. War ein schönes Wellenreiten! Habe aus dem BB keine Bilder geschossen, da mir einfach die Wellen zu hoch waren!

Futterfisch wra im Uferbereich reichlich vorhanden!


----------



## Broesel (13. Juli 2003)

jeppa, war ein richtig schöner Abend, an dem es an wirklich nichts fehlte. Es gab "Hot Dogs", "runtergelassene Hosen", "Blaserei"..ähmm..ich muß jetzt erstmal Fotos sortieren...:q #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2003)

So ich habe meine Bilder ins AB Album gestellt. Hier klicken! 
Wenn noch jemand Bilder da rein haben möchte der schicke mir diese ich mach das dann. Am besten 600 Pixel breit.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Juli 2003)

Jau Leute, bin auch wieder Fit. :q 
Es war ein super Treffen, einige neue Leute kennengelernt, dabei waren sogar 2 Damen die auch der Fischwaid gefröhnt haben.

Mit Fisch war leider nix aber........ das mit dem BB Nachts raus..... WoW !!! Jungs das hat was. Wenn der Wellengang nicht so heftig gewesen wäre.........oh Mann ich hätt noch länger gekonnt!
Das geht so Klasse, man muß sehr auf Anhaltpunkte auf Land achten, damit man die Drift weiss oder eben Ankern, wie Jörg das gemacht hatte.
Das werde ich auf jedenfall wiederholen.

Also vielen Dank nochmal, für die sehr lustige Runde mit den vielen netten Leuten zusammen. War wiedermal ein Highlight wo man lange von zehren kann. :m  :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2003)

...um es nocheinmal zu sagen...war ein tolles Treffen...es hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und ich denke, die Bilder sprechen für sich....Gefehlt hat nicht einmal der Fisch :q ...Brösel hat zumindest dafür gesorgt, daß dieses Treffen nicht fischlos geblieben ist  :q 
Wie immer,, wenn Boardies sich treffen : Gute Stimmung, viel Spaß, neue Gesichter und absolut geile Atmosphäre....
Wann ist das nächste Treffen ;+ :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Juli 2003)

Das nächste Treffen ist frühstens im Herbst würde ich sagen, wenn die Wassertemperatur bißchen weniger ist! Meine Bilder reiche ich spätestens Dienstag nach. Habe heute keine Zeit dafür.

@ DD
scheinst doch nicht zu riechen. Duftöl scheint es nicht zu sein, ansonsten hättest Du ja Fisch gehabt!:q :q :q 

@ Mädels
war ganz nett  mit Euch, bereichert so ein Treffen ungemein. Sage nur Kartoffelsalat, Wassermelone und Besteck und Teller.

Von uns hätte daran keiner gedacht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2003)

...:q ..danke Christian...so dicht dran warts Du ja aber auch nicht ...schade :k :q ...
und das mit den Essmanieren und dem Drumherum stimmt auch.... Ich habe schon barbarischere Essmethoden gesehen :q


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2003)

Ich war auch begeistert!
Es war mal wieder nett "neue" Boardis kennenzulernen.

@ Jörg: Ich bekomm das Album nicht auf (fatal Error....)?, ach und danke nochmal für die Baterien

Auch von "Isha" nochmal schöne Grüße!  Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, als wir um 3Uhr Zuhause ankamen ist sie erstmal fressen gegangen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2003)

@ Mario......hältst Du Sie denn Essenmässig soooo kurz :q ...Sie hat doch am Strand schon alles Mögliche in sich reingeschaufelt :q ....ich glaub, da ist heute Lauftraining angesagt :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2003)

So die Bilder von Mario und Vossi sind nun auch drin.  
@ Mario nimm diesen Link. Dann gehts. Die Batterien waren Akus. Hab ich dir gerne gegeben hätte ich aber auch gerne wieder. #h


----------



## DerDuke (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

sieht so aus, als wäre es eine tolle Veranstaltung gewesen.
Super Bilder, aber leider nicht ein Fisch zu sehen. :c

Beim nächsten Mal komme ich auch.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Juli 2003)

Jau wäre schön Markus, Dich auch mal wiederzusehen !:m #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Juli 2003)

Klasse jungs da habt Ihr doch einen schönen Tag und dazu noch die Nacht gehabt wat wollt Ihr denn noch meer iss doch egal ob nun Fisch gefangen wurde das andere stimmte doch oder also auf ein NEUES dann KLappst auch mit Fisch!!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juli 2003)

> Die Batterien waren Akus.


Ouuups !
Hab ich garnicht gemerkt, sonst hätte ich sie dir an dem Abend noch zurückgegeben!

Rückgabe: Wie, wann....?

Ach ja, und der Link funzt :m


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juli 2003)

Ich nochmal
@ Jörg (M-S):Ich habe eben deine Mails gefunden, wurden von meinem Spamfilter vorsorglich aussortiert (unbekannter Absender).
Die Akkus gehen morgen in die Post !
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (14. Juli 2003)

Moin Boardies,

es wurde dann doch noch ein Fisch gefangen. Frank stand morgens gegen 5 Uhr auf, ging ins Wasser, warf 4-8 Mal seinen Flash in Richtung Grönland und riß einen Hornhecht. Zwar nur einen von ca. 35 cm (mega klein) aber immerhin noch größer als der "kapitale Sandaal" von Broesel. Ansonsten auch tolle Pics im Board.
Gruß Kay


----------



## Deichkind (14. Juli 2003)

@MikeFish und den Rest der Bande

War, kurz gesagt, WELTKLASSE! Hatte mächtig Spass und werde beim nächsten Treffen auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein! Die anderen Boardies denken bestimmt, dass wir spinnen denn auf den Bildern sieht das Wasser dermaßen ruhig und glatt aus! Unglaublich! Aber da muss man echt draussen gewesen sein um das zu glauben was das für Wellen waren!
Das Pic (38 oder 39) ist auch grossartig. Wusste nicht, dass man durch ein Fernglas fotografieren kann!

@kleines Nordlicht
Muss ich mein Avatar ändern? Grins!

Gruss Karsten#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

Genau Karsten !! Das nächste mal machste denn mal ein paar Fotos unter Wasser, damit wir auch mal sehen wie es dort unten so aussieht.  ( Karsten ist auch noch nebenbei Taucher ) An dem Tag hatte er nur einwenig "geschnorchelt", vielleicht kann er beim nächsten Treffen mit Sauerstoff runter und prima Fotos schiessen ?  :m  #h


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Juli 2003)

Tach zusammen,
tolle Bilders, die Ihr da gemacht gemacht habt. Schade das die Dorsche so zurückhaltend waren, aber offensichtlich ging es Euch dennoch recht gut. Erstaunlich, was so ein Alutisch alles trägt.

@Mike - hatte sich Dein BB an Dir festgesaugt??? Oder warum siehst Du "danach" so geschafft aus? 

Gruß von Salmonelle derunbedingtwiederanneküstemuss


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juli 2003)

*Somertreffen*

wo soll denn das Treffen stattfinden oder habe ich etwas überlesen, könnte sein dass ich auch komme um mal so zu sehen wer da immer in meinen Gewässer als Gastangler unterwegs ist (Scherz)

knæk og bræk
Christian


----------



## Deichkind (14. Juli 2003)

@Sundfisher

termin steht natürlich noch nicht aber wir waren uns einig, dass es wohl vor september keinen sinn macht denn ansonsten hat das "schneiderdasein" ja nie ein ende! das wasser ist einfach zu warm!
aber momentan treffen sich eh etliche boardies nach absprache. ein ganzer schwung is ab heute auf der insel und wird bestimmt ein kleines treffen organisieren!

gruss karsten

@MikeFish
fotos sind das nächste mal bestimmt möglich aber dann "müssen" wir auch was fangen denn den beweis, dass fisch da ist, habe ich dann ja gegeben und man wird unsere nichtfänge ausschliesslich auf unser unvermögen schieben! grins!#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Juli 2003)

@ Salmonelle

Ich war auch erstaunt was da so alles draufgeht !! #6 
Nur hatte ich heute ganzschön zu schrubben, das ich das tolle Ding wieder sauber bekomme.
Egal, ohne diese Alu-Leisten muss nicht mehr sein ! :m  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Juli 2003)

Habt ja ein klasse Treffen gehabt#6 
Wie immer viel Spaß, aber leider auch wenig Petri Heil.
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber dann hätte mir meine bessere Hälfte die rote Karte gezeigt.
Zum  Glück stehen die nächsten Termine ja schon an.


----------



## jerrytiger (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle,

ich kann auch nur sagen, daß es ein tolles Treffen war. 
Zwar mit wenig Fisch und einem kleinen Tisch aber dafür mit mehr Spaß - so daß der Fisch eigentlich nicht sehr gefehlt hat.

Bei dem nächsten Treffen bin ich (wir) sicherlich wieder gerne dabei.

Gruß    jerrytiger


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Juli 2003)

Moisen,

bin hier irgendwie seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr reingekommen.

Tja, ich war ja auch auf dem Weg mit meiner Holden aber wir haben denn doch den Stau auf Höhe Goldkamp verlassen und bei Mario angestoppt.Ist hoffentlich alles trotzdem bei den Empfängern angekommen.

Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber das war ja ein höllischer Verkehr an dem WE.
Dank an alle für die Genesungswünsche - geht langsam wieder mit dem Angeln denke ich.

Bis denne und Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Juli 2003)

Jau Stephan, ist alles angekommen !! :k 
Ist ein "Spitzen-Teil" dieser Watkescher. Vielen Dank ! :m 

So Leute, ich verabschiede mich. Bin bis Sonntag auf Langeland, "Nacht-MeFo´s" jagen!! :m #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (15. Juli 2003)

*avatar*

@deichkind...avatar herzi??????keene ahnung wat du meinst...bin noch etwas verwirrt von unserer strandparty....  :z 


@ kay danke danke danke vielmals nochmal du hast misch sehr warm gehalten ......ohne dein thermo wär isch eingegangen...lach...grinst nicht so jungs...:g


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (15. Juli 2003)

*senf zum treffen*

@all........war ein ganz toller abend ich hatte mächtig spass..was man wohl sicher gehört hat...ne??? 
hatte leichte zweifel was für deppen so alle anderen angler sind bin ja mit nem grossen zusammen...augenroll..(knutsch hasi :q )
bin aber wirklich angenehm überrascht und fand euch alle supi nett

wwer hat da gemeckert dass ich an fast alles gedacht habe??
wollt eigentlich noch kerzen..servietten und einen tischabfalleimer mitbringen..wär wohl aber doch etwas übertrieben gewesen...gell?

auch nochmals danke jerrytiger dass ich mal meine ersten versuche in deiner hose machen durft...lach...das ist das nächste was ich mir anschaffe...ja ne wathose!!
wenn ich kann bin ich nächstes mal wieder dabei.....froi!!

so unsere bilder dauern wohl noch..hat ja micky finn und bis der soweit ist...lach..ne der hat noch urlaub und wird sich sicher gleich dann auf diese berichte stürzen sofern er wieder im büro ist und dann unsere bilder einscannen...
liebe grüsse mareen


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (15. Juli 2003)

ach mir fällt noch was ein.....@meerangler schwerin......mein lieber jörg...wenn du schon heimlich pinkeln gehst obwohl oben toi`s sind.......dann doch nicht direkt hinter meinem rücken wenn ich werfen üb...man!...kein wunder dass ich immer vollkontakt zu Fischern hatte....tzzzzzz....lach sah lustig aus...grins


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2003)

Häää, wo hast du denn werfen geübt? Ich war doch schon die halbe Küste hochgekrabbelt. ;+ #t


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (16. Juli 2003)

*pischern*

#h  na ich musste doch weiter weg damit ihr euch net über mich und mein werfen lustig macht......und meine augen sehen alles...vor allem solche augenblicke..lach:q  aber jörg sei ganz beruhigt...ich verrate nischts über das mindestmass:c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2003)

Mindestmaß?? zzää #d


----------



## Deichkind (16. Juli 2003)

@kleines Nordlicht und Meeresangler Schwerin

also untermaßiges sollte generell in ruhe wachsen dürfen oder müsste, um zu stattlicher grösse zu kommen, gefüttert werden! oder nicht?

@kleines nordlicht
naja, du hast doch mein bild so urchtbar gefunden und daher die frage, ob ich tauschen muss?


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (17. Juli 2003)

*avatar*

  ja deichkind genau...dein bild ist nicht so passend..
du siehst eher aus wie einer der zu früh aus santa fu entlassen wurde.
bitte stelle ein freundliches bild hinein wo ich dich sehen kann.
mir war so dass du die ganze zeit auch über beide ohren in stabernhuk gegrinst hast. tus für misch....lach 


nochmal zum mindestmass:
 ich bin nicht für jörgis mindestmass verantwortlich!
nur für micky finns.........
                           :z :k


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juli 2003)

santa fu? habe mich doch auf fehmarn nur so gefreut weil ich endlich mal für ein wochenende freigang hatte! lach!
aber wenndu dir das bild genauer ansehen würdest, könntest du sehen, dass ich auch hier derbe grinse! mal sehen was sich machen lässt!


----------



## Micky Finn (18. Juli 2003)

So sitze nun wieder hier im trockenen Süden und hab nach zwei Tagen Arbeit schon wieder Fernweh Richtung Küste. 

War ein toller Abend, auch wenn wir nur gute Laune "gefangen" haben. Danke nochmal speziell an Mike  (für Grill, Kohle Tisch usw. )und  alle anderen die bis morgens durchgehalten und den Müll der ganzen Bande dann versorgt haben.

Kleines Nordlicht hat mich eben grad per Tel. angeraunzt daß ich endlich den Film meiner analogen Knipse zum entwickeln bring.

Grüße an alle die dabei waren

Andreas


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juli 2003)

at micky finn

und recht hat sie damit. sie mal zu, dass du das filmchen endlich in bilder verwandelst damit auch die letzten abgründe unseres kleinen treffens dokumentiert werden können!#h 

hoffe, man sieht sich bald mal wieder! 
gruss karsten


----------

